# Will the last Striker in South OC please turn off the lights?



## timbuck (Oct 30, 2018)

Rumor has it that Strikers MV will become something new in a matter of days?  Will this caterpillar turn into a butterfly?

What will they become?  The 92nd version of Pateadores?  The OC Surf of Placentia in Mission Viejo?  Will they resurrect the Eclipse name that Irvine Strikers tried to turn into a big club?  Maybe they'll take over the West Coast name?  Will RC Sr bring back the SC Athletic name?

What other name changes/mergers/takeovers will happen between now and State Cup?  And again before next August?


----------



## Zdrone (Oct 30, 2018)

question: if a team changes clubs or club changes names, what happens at state/national cup time?  Do they get dropped?


----------



## jpeter (Oct 30, 2018)

Players & coaches switching clubs happens but does MV franchise have a mutli year deal?  Why would they change affiliations?

Heard  about a few Pats YL teams shopping around so won't surprise me if some strikers or other club teams are doing the same.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 1, 2018)

Is that the Pats YL team that got booted because of a sideline fight?  Not sure you can call that "shopping around", but I guess they need to find a home somewhere.
Maybe they trade uniforms with Strikers and save everyone $300 on Nike gear.

Strikers MV was strong due to their ties with the local HS.  Has that luster worn off?

Seems that mergers-takeovers-affiliations happen and/or fall apart for one of the following reasons:
1.  Access to field space
2. Money
3. History of some member from one club with another member of another club (good or bad)
4. Ego


----------



## ItsCalledSoccer (Nov 9, 2018)

I heard they were merging with Surf, no idea on validity of said rumor though...


----------



## forsomuch (Nov 9, 2018)

Sr and Jr can be a little difficult to work with if they don't get their way.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 14, 2018)

ItsCalledSoccer said:


> I heard they were merging with Surf, no idea on validity of said rumor though...


According to their Facebook page, they are now OC Surf Mission Viejo.  But the strikersmv.com website hasn't changed (yet).
Will they need to get new uniforms before State Cup?


----------



## Eagle33 (Nov 14, 2018)

timbuck said:


> According to their Facebook page, they are now OC Surf Mission Viejo.  But the strikersmv.com website hasn't changed (yet).
> Will they need to get new uniforms before State Cup?


It would be great if they show up to games wearing OC Surf uniform under Strikers name.....


----------



## jpeter (Nov 14, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> It would be great if they show up to games wearing OC Surf uniform under Strikers name.....


Several coaches & players have been hawking all their branded gear, tents, uniforms, etc for sale online lately so who knows but sounds like some already making the switch?


----------



## Eagle33 (Nov 14, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Several coaches & players have been hawking all their branded gear, tents, uniforms, etc for sale online lately so who knows but sounds like some already making the switch?


What switch?


----------



## timbuck (Nov 14, 2018)

Coaches selling stuff they got for free?  That's awesome.
I get the tent (those things are expensive) and maybe player uniforms.  But coaches selling their tracksuits and t-shirts is awesome.


----------



## jpeter (Nov 14, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> What switch?


Selling all sorts of  "lightly used Strikers" gear, jackets, shirts, pullovers, uniforms out of MV last couple weeks so fiqured they are switching to something else?  since it's been mutiple coaches and players hawking their stuff.


----------



## Eagle33 (Nov 14, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Selling all sorts of  "lightly used Strikers" gear, jackets, shirts, pullovers, uniforms out of MV last couple weeks so fiqured they are switching to something else?  since it's been mutiple coaches and players hawking their stuff.


They are new affiliate of OC Surf now.


----------



## RedHawk (Nov 14, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> They are new affiliate of OC Surf now.


So they are an affiliate of an affiliate.....SMH


----------

